# First brunch for the family



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so, with a wife (mine..) a 3 year escapologist and 7 year old dolphin in tow, where would you recommend?

Budget is reasonable, not extravagant!

thanks in advance!


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

JW Marriott in Deira.

Three restaurants (Polynesian (with live band), German (sometimes with live band) and International) and a children' play area under the nice domed skylight in the centre of the hotel.

Price was around AED 300 (various wines, beers, spirits and cocktails) last time I was there.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

getcape said:


> JW Marriott in Deira.
> 
> Three restaurants (Polynesian (with live band), German (sometimes with live band) and International) and a children' play area under the nice domed skylight in the centre of the hotel.
> 
> Price was around AED 300 (various wines, beers, spirits and cocktails) last time I was there.


I'd second this although the last time I went, the kids play area was close to the Market Place restaurant and not under the Skylight.

Another option in the Deira area is Spice Island. It used to be a Renaissance, don't remember the hotel name now. But the food is great and not too expensive.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

thanks to you both. Looks like Deira is shaping up as a venue - just need to choose!
Had a look. Think Spice Island is now a Crowne Plaza.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Bubbalicious is quite good and child friendly. A fair bit more expensive than the others already mentioned though. Free valet parking and easy to locate...and great for steak lovers!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Bubbalicious (at the Westin Mina Seyahi) is indeed a nice option also, but a bit more pricey. 350 with soft drinks, 490 with alcoholic, and 190 for kids 6-12.

Same principle as JW Mariott, 3 restaurants (steak house, thai, and international), live cooking stations in all. Live band in the main restaurant.

The bonus part, is that they have at some point during the brunch a small petting zoo set up for the kids, which can be a nice addition to the day.



.
..
...

As a pet peeve, I always cringe when people ask for advice on a place for a "reasonable" or "not extravagant" budget.

Because the reasonable of you might be more then my extravagant, and vice versa... :boxing:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> As a pet peeve, I always cringe when people ask for advice on a place for a "reasonable" or "not extravagant" budget.
> 
> Because the reasonable of you might be more then my extravagant, and vice versa... :boxing:




fair point!

As regards this instance, the Deira prices meet my reasonable, but Bubalicious sounds great, and i may get my arm twisted!


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Kaleidoscope at Atlantis. It's dry but the choice of grub is awesome, you can mooch around the aquarium after (extra cost but you get a discount if you are a resident) and there are vouchers in the Entertainer.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Mina Al Salam at the Madinat Jumeirah is probably the best one I've been to - great selection of food and drink, numerous cocktails - nice environment and kid friendly. We were in the Wharf restaurant section, which is by the turtle sanctuary.

465 dibs (alcoholic) IIRC

Off to try out Bubbleicious on Friday, see if it can top Mina Al Salam :clap2:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> Kaleidoscope at Atlantis. It's dry but the choice of grub is awesome, you can mooch around the aquarium after (extra cost but you get a discount if you are a resident) and there are vouchers in the Entertainer.


Aquarium is a nice after-brunch touch. How's Kaleidoscope for young kids?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jarvo said:


> Mina Al Salam at the Madinat Jumeirah is probably the best one I've been to - great selection of food and drink, numerous cocktails - nice environment and kid friendly. We were in the Wharf restaurant section, which is by the turtle sanctuary.
> 
> 465 dibs (alcoholic) IIRC
> 
> Off to try out Bubbleicious on Friday, see if it can top Mina Al Salam :clap2:


looking promising - website states only 350 with booze, and kids under 8 free (oldest is 7!)


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

WE took our Baby whist on holiday at the Atlantis - Aquarium is ace and the place is fine for kids.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

vantage said:


> Aquarium is a nice after-brunch touch. How's Kaleidoscope for young kids?



It's fine - there were plenty of kids there (ours were away at the time).

There's nothing actually in the restaurant to keep them entertained that I saw (probably because there's so much to do around it) but the food seemed to be keeping everybody occupied and it was a good family atmosphere.


----------

